# Should Channing Frye shoot 3's?



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Just looking through the Knick roster again and an idea came to mind. Frye is easily the best pure jump shooter on the team and figured what did you guys think of him having plays drawn for him to shoot a 3 pointer? I think it is well within his ability to do so ON OCCASSIONAL and would help stretch defenses even further. The major reason though why I am behind this is not from an offensive stand point but from a defensive stand point. Having Frye shoot those 3's also puts him in a position to be the guy that gets back on defense quickest to protect the basket in the event the opposing team looks to push (which is even more likely when a 3 is taken since long shots equal long rebounds that put the ball in the hands of a ball handler). I think that while this would not make us a defensive team but would at least help prevent a few baskets by the opponent. What do you guys think?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I'm not sure that he has that kind of range to be considered a threat by other teams.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Just looking through the Knick roster again and an idea came to mind. Frye is easily the best pure jump shooter on the team and figured what did you guys think of him having plays drawn for him to shoot a 3 pointer? I think it is well within his ability to do so ON OCCASSIONAL and would help stretch defenses even further. The major reason though why I am behind this is not from an offensive stand point but from a defensive stand point. Having Frye shoot those 3's also puts him in a position to be the guy that gets back on defense quickest to protect the basket in the event the opposing team looks to push (which is even more likely when a 3 is taken since long shots equal long rebounds that put the ball in the hands of a ball handler). I think that while this would not make us a defensive team but would at least help prevent a few baskets by the opponent. What do you guys think?



it depends on where the 3 is taken from.

at first you would assume his drawn up plays will have take his 3's from the corner where the distance is only 22' as opposed to elsewhere , where it han be nearly 2 feet further. at the corners it doesn't help at all because it would still be guards who have to get back

also big men back on breaks aren't as effective as guards and small forwards because its usually guards and small forwards out on breaks , and big men generally cant keep up with them.

i would use frye to hit 3's if he could hit them, if the opposing 4 goes out on him it leaves the knicks usually with an advantage rebounding with francis, jeffries, curry and marbury as his usual teammates on the court., francis and jeffries are excellent rebounders at their position.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

he doesnt have that type of range, like ewing said, and if he gives up that range it mgiht mess up his perimeter shooting. he has a good thing going already, you dont wanna mess it up. theres a high possibility of him trying to learn 3's and not it working. hes a PF any who, like jason collins, they should stay perimeter.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i dont know if its fair to say he that kind of range or not I believe he has taken 3 3's in his rook year hitting 1.

LB is known to dislike the long ball, so its really inconclusive.

if a team wants to run like the suns it might make sense to use frye if he can get a % like lets say 36% and use him as a trailer on breaks and uptermpo offense. he will most likely play away from the post anyway when curry is on he court.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

No, no, no. Frye needs to operate in the post, just like 90% of big men on contending teams.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

......i always hated seeing rasheed wallace lurking behind that 3 point line jacking 3's...


just even imagining frye doing the same gives me chills.......


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

He could, be he shouldn't, he doesn't spend enough time in the paint as it is. He could be like 'Sheed, but he needs to add toughness so he can be more versatile before he does start doing this. If Frye keeps shooting jumpshots, then teams will know what to expect, although he has and can, he shouldn't until he's able to bang with other players so the opponent doesn't know what to expect from Frye.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't underestimate Frye's work ethic he might add that to his game, but i think his mid range will be even more money next year.

He said he was going to add size he did and now you will see a more all aroung consistent game inside/outside.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Chan said:


> No, no, no. Frye needs to operate in the post, just like 90% of big men on contending teams.


90% of those big men do noto run the ball and we still have a guy like Eddy Curry who is without a low post player and a low post threat. I'm not saying that Frye should become the Nowitikzi of old, just that it may be advantageous to add that kind of range to his game.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> ......i always hated seeing rasheed wallace lurking behind that 3 point line jacking 3's...
> 
> 
> just even imagining frye doing the same gives me chills.......


I often did to but I saw the advantages of it defensively when it gave you a man 6-11 to 7-0 with athletic ability that could bolster your defense on the other end of the floor in the event of a break which is more likely off a 3. The Pistons had managed to become an elite team and possibly one of the greatest defensive teams during that time, off of that, so I just felt one of the ways of also improving our defense would be to do the same along with the other things we talked aout on this board.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Don't Crawford and Marbury already take enough 3's? Now you want to add more? Big men belong in the post where they can bang and get stronger. If you got your big men taking 3's you'll have no post game and your big men will be soft.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

BiG_DeuCE said:


> he doesnt have that type of range, like ewing said, and if he gives up that range it mgiht mess up his perimeter shooting. he has a good thing going already, you dont wanna mess it up. theres a high possibility of him trying to learn 3's and not it working. hes a PF any who, like jason collins, they should stay perimeter.


It is exactly because Frye has a good thing going, that we should attempt to milk it for everything it is worth. I have a saying that a shooter, is a shooter, is a shooter, is a shooter. A majority of that battle is fought when you have the mechanics and the touch with range to expand your range even further. It's just a matter of feeling the difference and adjusting your arch and touch on the shot. I remember Kurt Thomas hit a few 3's, one of which had come off a game winner. He was a solid mid-range shooter that could step out and do so.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Franco 5 said:


> Don't Crawford and Marbury already take enough 3's? Now you want to add more? Big men belong in the post where they can bang and get stronger. If you got your big men taking 3's you'll have no post game and your big men will be soft.


Marbury does not take many 3 pointers and Crawford hardly attempts those anymore. Once again, we have Eddy Curry to bang and play in the post. We have plenty post game enough which he showed when he burned Dwight Howard on 3 out of 4 games for 20 point plus and 8 rebound plus performances on 50% plus shooting


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> it depends on where the 3 is taken from.
> 
> at first you would assume his drawn up plays will have take his 3's from the corner where the distance is only 22' as opposed to elsewhere , where it han be nearly 2 feet further. at the corners it doesn't help at all because it would still be guards who have to get back
> *
> ...


I agree with you that big men back on breaks are not as effective as guards and small forwards. I disagree with you when you consider a guy like Frye to be your average big man in terms of mobility and agility. I think his head start from lagging around on the perimeter could give him enough time to put himself into position to be effective at distracting shots. I do not believe he'd be the only lag defender to deter breaks so I see it having the oppurtunity to work. It did for the Pistons. I'd ultimately perfer Jared Jefferies to be that kind of defender but he has not proven to be able to consistently hit perimeter jump shots in the pro ranks.


----------



## NBASCOUT2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

Not anymore than he should go hunting with Dick Cheney!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> He could, be he shouldn't


That answer is pretty much spot on.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> He could, be he shouldn't, he doesn't spend enough time in the paint as it is. He could be like 'Sheed, but he needs to add toughness so he can be more versatile before he does start doing this. If Frye keeps shooting jumpshots, then teams will know what to expect, although he has and can, he shouldn't until he's able to bang with other players so the opponent doesn't know what to expect from Frye.


Exactly and his post game is weak, and it was weak to non-existent last season. Hopefully he worked on it during the off-season which I believe he did.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kitty said:


> Exactly and his post game is weak, and it was weak to non-existent last season. Hopefully he worked on it during the off-season which I believe he did.


What's the point in focusing your game around your weakness' rather than building on your strengths? I think range is an already existing strength to Frye's game and probably drains 3's in practice. Things are different during the course of the game but then again, if you can do it there, he can learn to do it when it matters. Besides, how does posting up make a team that will look to run anymore better? What is Eddy Curry for?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> 90% of those big men do noto run the ball and we still have a guy like Eddy Curry who is without a low post player and a low post threat. I'm not saying that Frye should become the Nowitikzi of old, just that it may be advantageous to add that kind of range to his game.


That depends on how much faith you have in Curry.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Chan said:


> That depends on how much faith you have in Curry.


I got alot of it in him because of his performance on the floor.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chan said:


> That depends on how much faith you have in Curry.


Exactly.:yes:


----------



## mint green (Feb 25, 2006)

as far as im concerened frye can run for mayor if it helps the knicks.
really though, the wallace comment was good. i dont really want to see him hanging aroung the 3 point line. though, if you think back to when kg hit those 2 3s to win a game, though the exact game i forget, it is a good thing to have in his pocket.


----------

